# climber needed Tampa bay/St petersburg florida



## magicmic (May 20, 2005)

I am looking for a climber to start work around may 25th 2005.I need someone with experience in cleaning out oak tree's and roping off leads.We also takedown Pine trees ,and the occasional oak.If anybody knows somebody then please let me know Thanks! We are located in Saint Petersburg, Florida.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (May 22, 2005)

I'm not sure if i could get down there that fast, but i could give you two weeks if the pay was right.


----------

